# Vented vs. Unvented Boots



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I plan to get up a set of boots for my dog this year, mainly for an Arizona quail hunt. I hear there's alot of cacti down that way. 

I figure I may as well use the boots in the snow and ice up this way for late chukar and grouse. 

Ideally, I'd only buy one pair of boots and was looking at the unvented kind since I mainly will use them in colder weather. But Gun Dog Supply suggests buying two sets (probably to get more money!). I'm wondering if I could just run some gorilla tape over the vents when I'm in snow and ice. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I use Lewis dog boots. They aren't vented . I use a little baby powder. Then some of that white wrap not stick 1st aid stuff on the leg by the top of the boot. Then I use electric tape to tape the boot to the leg. Works well and the boots stay on.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Make sure you bring a metal comb and needle nose pliers for removing cactus from other areas. Yes there is a lot of cactus!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotta love the chollas


----------

